# How I got my daugter into Kayaking



## EP (Aug 23, 2006)

That is awesome that you are getting you daughter into kayaking and that she is excited about it. It is always good to hear about more young girls joining the sport.
My parents taught me how to paddle as I was going into high school. Today I am so thankful for it and appreciate it so much. So kudos to you as a father! Good luck and enjoy the time on the water with your daughter. Hopefully we will see you on the river somewhere.
-Eleanor Perry


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

She looks great! I wish I had started kayaking at her age! Once she learns to roll consistantly I am sure her confidence will increase tremendously. Very exciting to look forward to her first combat roll!


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

That is great.
Maybe bring her up to Fort Collins and she could give kayak polo a whirl. There are lots of youngsters playing now. Mostly boys, but there are several teen age girls and about 15 women playing.
It is amazing to see the skills of all these kids increase so much while playing polo. It has really increased their confidence for the river too.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I took my 7 year old daughter over to Meyers Pool a couple of time last year just to mess around. She kind of liked even though she got a little hurt each time. She saw the video of your daughter and I think she may go for it a little more this winter. I hope she takes to it the way your daughter did. Maybe we will see you at the pool.
BPJ


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Congratulations on your daughter's enthusiasm for kayaking. I wanted to pass on some ACA information for the two of you. I totally recommend the Outdoor Divas instructional staff. They are a combination of many years of personal paddling and professional instruction geared toward teaching women.
Please drop me an email if you have any questions.
Kim Allen, ACA Whitewater Instructor


----------



## kentboater (Feb 27, 2004)

*youth paddling*

You should check out the racing team I'm on, the Front Range Paddle Association. We're getting more and more kids every year and there tons of younger girls who are getting into paddling through slalom. the website is a mess right now but check it out, www.whitewaterracing.org, most of the team is in china right now for a training camp and race with the Chinese olympic team. But they'll be back in early december so if you have questions you can talk to chris, our coach/director.

Fuzzy


----------

